# Virenscanner



## Anonymous (7 September 2001)

Nach dem lesen der Seiten bin ich verwirrt.

Dass man einen Virenscanner braucht habe ich jetzt verstanden. Ich habe mich mal umgehört und jeder meiner Bekannt empfiehlt einen anderen. Welcher ist denn der beste?


----------



## Heiko (8 September 2001)

Diese Frage ist garnicht so leicht zu beantworten...

Welches Auto ist das beste?
Welcher Fernseher ist der beste?

Jeder der auf dem Markt erhältlichen Virenscanner hat Lücken, jeder hat seine eigenen Vorteile.
Letztendlich ist vieles auch durch persönliche Erfahrungen bestimmt.

Ich verwende privat verschiedene Scanner, bevorzugt die von Symantec. Nicht etwa, weil diese die absolut besten sind, sondern eher weil ich irgendwann einmal einen solchen Scanner gekauft und mich irgendwie daran gewöhnt habe. Außerdem wurde ich noch nie enttäuscht.
Anderen mag es mit anderen Produkten (von NAI, CAI, Sophos oder Norman oder, oder, oder...) genauso ergangen sein.
*Den* besten gibt es nicht!


----------



## Roger (5 Oktober 2001)

KAV von Kaspersky Lab hat eine gute Erkennungsrate und bietet taegliche Updates


----------



## grimsby0703 (25 Oktober 2001)

Zum Thema Virenscanner:
grad eben hab´ich mir nen gut getarnten wurm eingefangen (ants 3.0)- dagegen hilft nix /forum/images/smiles/icon_frown.gif; aber allgemein ist ein guter Mix aus unterschiedlichen permanenten  und zuladbaren Scannern bei mir immer recht erfolgreich gewesen (tgl bzw. wchtl. updates vorausgesetzt).
Meine strategie ist aber, keine Massenprodukte einsetzen (bei aMail clients etc), weit über 80 % aller viren werden halt doch für das bekannte "Standard-Betriebssystem" und dessen Anwendungen geschrieben - also gegen den Strom schwimmen andere Anwendungen benutzen /forum/images/smiles/icon_smile.gif) (muss nicht immer gleich Linux sein- auch für W..... gibt es viel saugute Sachen)

Grüsse grimsby


----------



## Heiko (25 Oktober 2001)

Hallo Grimsby!

Aus zuverlässiger Quelle weiß ich, daß der Scanner von Kaspersky gestern abend den Wurm schon erkannt hat

Mein NAV2002 erkennt ihn jetzt noch nicht... /forum/images/smiles/icon_frown.gif


----------



## Hooligan (19 April 2002)

Ein guter Virenkiller ist z.B. "F-Prot", die DOS-Version dieses Virenkillers ist kostenlos.  :thumb: 

Downloadadresse: http://www.f-prot.com/f-prot/download/


----------

